# My Bunny Photos!



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/HollandBabies05.htmlI'vebeen busytaking lots of photos of our 2005 crew


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! what adoll , I have to be honest inthe fact I am not a hugeHolland fan but this little oneis a charmer , so petiteand sweet looking , If I wasa bunny napper you definatelywould have to lock this one down tight !!!! 

Pam as always yourBabies are All Beautiful .Cant wait to see more .


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2005)

I love the photos....how do you get such good looking ones? Mine won't stay still for photos..

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

Matthew's Polish . . .
















Matthew's Best Of Breed Dwarf Hotot doe "Dilly" . . .


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

Forgot photo of this cutie . . .


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I love the photos....how do you get such good lookingones? Mine won't stay still for photos..
> 
> Peg


The secret is a shutter release extension cable so I can stay by the rabbit -- not behind the camera

I used my old manual Pentax K1000 camera (no auto focus). Iset the camera on a tripod and focusit onthe spotwhere the rabbitis going to be. I pose the rabbit,quickly remove my hand and snap the shutter release on thecable.

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 11, 2005)

They are so cute!!! When I come fornail clipping, you have to tell me that none are for sale, even if it'sa lie. LMBO

Oh, I was wondering, I just adopted Dillon from Amanda, is he showable,do you remember?? I'm going to post pics tomorrow.It doesn't matter, I was thinking I might try out showing.

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Jul 11, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> They are so cute!!! When I come for nail clipping,you have to tell me that none are for sale, even if it's alie. LMBO
> 
> Oh, I was wondering, I just adopted Dillon from Amanda, is he showable,do you remember?? I'm going to post pics tomorrow.It doesn't matter, I was thinking I might try out showing.
> 
> Jen




Dillon is showable -- unless he's gone over weight (you can bring him over and weigh him).

THERE ARE NO RABBITS FOR SALE HERE 



Pam


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 11, 2005)

i want to kiss and squeeze them all


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, great! I think his weight isgood. I'll bring him with me. I'll give you a calltomorrow afternoon to set a time.

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 11, 2005)

Beautiful Pam!!!They are absolutely beautiful! I could bunnynap some of those littlepolish....Those spotted ones are adorable! :angel:

Raspberry


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> THERE ARE NO RABBITS FOR SALE HERE
> 
> 
> 
> Pam




Pam, you wouldn't stand a chance with a lie detector test.But nice try.

lol

Rose


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jul 12, 2005)

Awww how sweet! :inlove:

Seeing those Polish kits make me want my kits NOW! LOL! HereI waited impatiently for them to arrive and when they came they had toleave. Darn does who aren't good mothers! :disgust:

Just a week or two till they get to come 'home'! I haven'tseen them since they were 14 days. I wanna know how ya ended up with 6kits in a litter LOL! I've only got 2 kits and a waiting listthat I can't fill LOL! 
People tend to forget that Polish are my 'side' breed. :foreheadsmack:


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 12, 2005)

OMG your rabbits are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! I'm in love!:inlove:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 12, 2005)

Pam everyone of those little angels are beautiful!

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh my gosh they are so cute!! :shock::shock:

~Amy


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 12, 2005)

What wonderful little bunnies !!! I wish that I could get a few more but my Fiancee will kill me if I do


----------



## Kricket (Jul 12, 2005)

AW! Pam they look SO perfect! Just beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Well Doc, all I can say is: It's About Time!!!

I've always wanted to see more pictures of your crew. YourHollands areprecious. Fauna doesn't have such astubby nose. What little dolls all of them are. Nowonder why they're not for sale. How old are these littlebeauties I've cut and paste in this reply? 

I'm so grateful you posted these pictures. You captured their'good sides' in these pictures. Nice photography. 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 12, 2005)

They are approx. 10 weeks old now. This is the best show prospect in the bunch . . .

*Raquel*


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 12, 2005)

ITS BABY CORKY!!!!!!!! Its a VERY good thing your not close!! Thanks for sharing Pam, those photos are beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

Got any new pictures, Doc?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 3, 2005)

Going to work on taking some soon -- after showseason wraps up for me after a double show thisweekend. Having the weekends off will free up a lotof time for me to play with my bunnies!



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Nov 3, 2005)

This is my first time to this thread. You have GORGEOUS rabbits. :love:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay! Sounds like a plan. I'll look forward to it.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 3, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Thisis my first time to this thread. You have GORGEOUSrabbits. :love:




Thank you Lissa  This little guy won a Best In Show the very first time he was shown . . .


----------



##  (Nov 3, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Looks likeits Bunny Nappin time , we'lljust put a bit longer ears on himand pretend lol , He is acutie for sure .


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2005)

the snub noses really make them look unique


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 3, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> the snub noses really make them look unique


My husband says our Holland, Baby looks like she ran full-speed into a brick wall. 

He's so mean! 

How can you not love the smush face? I just don't get it.

Laura


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 4, 2005)

my first time seeing this thread, and what cuties you have Pam!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2005)

:inlove:Such beauties! Look forward to seeing more

Jan


----------



## ariel (Nov 5, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> My husband says our Holland, Baby looks like she ran full-speed into a brick wall.
> 
> He's so mean!




Take the nearest heavy object you have handy and bop him on the head!!

They are such cuties with their little faces!!

*Pam *All your pics are great they are beautiful looking bunnies.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep, it's time for more! :colors::colors::colors:

Raspberry


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow, I wish there was a breeder around here withHollands that adorable!! I'm thinking about a Holland in the nearfuture  You know of any reputable Holland breeders in southwestmissouri?


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 7, 2005)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> Wow, I wish there was a breeder around here with Hollandsthat adorable!! I'm thinking about a Holland in the near future  Youknow of any reputable Holland breeders in southwest missouri?





I was at a show in Holt over the weekend and got some cards from acouple breeders...not sure where they are in relation to you...shoot mea pm if you'd like the info and I'll provide it for ya. 

P.S.- yes we NEED more pics!!!! Thanks Pam!


----------



## Lassie (Apr 16, 2006)

This looks like my bunny. they are cute too.


----------

